#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 「小說」幻想獸曲-------不定期更新

## S.D痕天

----某個夜裡----
城裡高喊著:「快！抓住那個魔女！竟然做這等事情，不可原諒！她已經觸了禁令，弓箭手快放箭！殺無赦！」

婦人跑出城，懷裡抱著一個剛出生的嬰兒正熟睡著，嬰兒頭上長著一對角、一對翅膀和一條尾巴，龍與人的結合體───龍人。
婦人:「亞里斯德!快來啊...嗚喔！(中箭)。」

婦人的右肩膀中了兩支箭，鮮血直流，腳步漸漸慢了下來。

索克大喊:「她慢下來了！繼續放箭！」

婦人見密如雨的箭射向自己抱著懷孩子大喊:「亞里斯德！」
一陣怪風將箭雨吹散，同時一個長嗥震撼了所有人。

亞里斯德:「艾拉！沒事吧？快上來，我們該走了。」
藍龍降落到婦人旁邊叼起婦人到背上之後，展翅飛向天空。

某弓箭手:「報告索克上校！確認獸族，是藍龍亞里斯德！ 怎麼辦？依馬的速度是追不上的。」

索克:「區區小事，交給本官處理。」
只見這位上校脫下外衣，右手臂上出現六芒星的圖騰並發起光來。

索克:「超電磁－幻影雷磁雙砲！」
上校用雙手凝聚兩個雷球並拋向空中，雷球緩緩升空，下一個刻消失的無影無蹤。

婦人:「亞里斯德！快閃開阿！」
雖然婦人察覺了，但...太晚了；兩顆雷球一顆從頭一顆從尾夾擊，型成一個雷磁的空間。
「吼嘎──────」的叫聲響起，藍龍抱著婦人一起墜落並重重摔在地面上，此刻煙霧瀰漫。

艾拉:「亞...亞里斯德！你沒事吧？」
婦人倒臥在藍龍身旁...

亞里斯德:「艾拉...快...快走...這裡...由老夫頂著...」
藍龍搖搖晃晃的站起來，可是又趴了下去；

艾拉:「亞里斯德！我不准你就這樣丟下我們！」
婦人拍打著藍龍並哭泣著；

亞里斯德:「快走！人類已經墮落了，在這樣下去，獸族跟人族是不可能復合的！不是每個人都像艾拉妳一樣善良啊！要相信後代會改變這緊張情勢的！趁有煙霧快走！」
藍龍用力撐起受傷的身軀，向天空吼著；

艾拉:「我...我知道了...亞里斯德...這理就拜...拜託你了...」
婦人親吻一下藍龍的右前掌，哽咽著、不管自己右肩受傷奮力奔向森林，消失在森林中；

煙霧漸漸散去，眼線漸漸清晰，霧中映出了一個人影──是上校；

索克:「嗯？剩下你阿，藍龍君，魔女呢？」

亞里斯德:「哼...就算老夫死！也絕不告訴你艾拉去哪了！墮落的人類真是醜陋阿，你們不該存在於在這世上！消失吧！」
藍龍向上校咆哮著，同時召喚許多魔法陣，準備攻擊上校；

索克:「消失？不墊墊自己的斤兩就想挑戰本官？看清楚了！本官可是高級雷術師阿！你們去追魔女，藍龍由本官來，活要見人死要見屍！去吧！紋路─擴張！」
上校手臂上的六芒星紋路漸漸擴散到整隻手臂；

眾士兵:「是！索克上校請小心！大家走！」

亞里斯德:「誰都別想走！」
魔法陣中散出無數的光，射向每一位士兵；

眾士兵:「嗚哇阿阿阿阿阿！」

索克:「給本官搞清楚！你的對手是本官！狂雷磁場！」
上校用右手在自己與藍龍的範圍造出磁場，藍龍的光束被磁場吸收；
索克:「你們快去!讓魔女跑了，唯你們是問。」

眾士兵:「快跟上！快！快！快！」
士兵們加緊腳步跑進森林裡；

----森林深處----
婦人抱著嬰兒持續不停的跑著，直到一個洞穴才停下來。

艾拉:「呼..呼..這裡應該可以了..亞里斯德...我會保住孩子的！先上封印吧...」
婦人拿出一顆黑色的石頭，畫了一個魔法陣，把嬰兒放在魔法陣的正中央；

艾拉:「星之毅力、月之魔力、地之力量、冥之精華、天之氣息，五大之力隨我命令降靈在此──蒼星印記！」
婦人用兩指在空中畫出五芒星，以左手穿過五芒心中央輕點嬰兒一下，嬰兒身上散出藍光照亮森林，脖子及左右手腕有一圈黑色的紋路，紋路上寫著清晰的天倫文字；
艾拉:「這樣...就好了吧...亞里斯德...。」

遠方傳來一道聲音:「快!那有亮光！一定是魔女！快追！」──眾士兵喊道；

婦人心想"糟糕"，把嬰兒放進洞穴裡，用樹枝擋住整個洞穴，起身準備逃跑時，突然草叢發出沙沙的聲音，讓婦人驚嚇；

艾拉:「是...是誰？」

草叢跳出一隻銀灰色的狼人，脖子上有一條串著幻獸爪的項鍊，穿著冒險服，手持類似棍子的武器；

狼人:「剛剛的藍光是...蒼星印記？妳...是誰？」
狼人用棍指著婦人..眼神正觀察著婦人


--------------待-----------續----------------------
眼看追兵就要到了
要逃跑的艾拉卻遇到了狼人
這狼人是誰呢?


抱歉 小龍眼突 有錯字幫小龍抓一下@w@...

----------


## 碎風

感覺像是天龍的背景故事啊 ~~
感覺好哀傷喔 QQ
人類真的是很可惡啊 ˋwˊ
話說這個上校未免也太猛  =w=  ((不

好了  來抓錯字  ((喂

盡然 --> 竟然
索客上校 --> 索克上校 
煙霧迷漫 --> 煙霧瀰漫
唯你們示問 --> 唯你們是問

大概就這樣吧  ((中文字真麻煩  (不
天龍要加油喔  ><

----------


## 黑倫

小天好厲害 OwO
故事劇情雖然有許多類似的
但要創作出不同故事這就很難(對我來說

小天當時何必封筆呢  明明就很有趣^w^
我看的太沉迷與故事中 所以沒發覺有錯字
OwO

----------


## S.D痕天

To:碎風
感謝抓錯字 已改完OwO

To:小倫
當初封筆 小龍也忘記是為了神摸@w@"
好像是受打擊還是要考試的關西(?

----------


## 傲斯頓

上校果真不是省油的燈~
類似的故事卻是由不一樣的作者寫出來的感覺就會不一樣
滿期待天龍的小說能有自己的風格^^

----------


## 卡斯特

好好看喔owo
那個獸人該不會是我吧!
期待下一章~

----------


## 小芸

好好看的說＞＜
天龍的小說實在是太好看拉＞＜
真的很期待下一章阿阿阿〜!

----------


## S.D痕天

狼人:「剛剛的藍光是...蒼星印記？妳...是誰？」
狼人用棍指著婦人...眼神正觀察著婦人；

婦人見到是隻獸人，才逐漸放下心來，突然想到藍龍說過，在某片森林的深處有個專屬獸人生活的地方──狼之樂園
艾拉:「狼人先生！你知道...請問你知道狼之樂園嗎？

狼人:「妳怎麼知道樂園的事情？藍焰棒！」
狼人轉了轉右爪中的棍子，"嗖"的一聲,棍子縮成讓狼人單手可拿，前後端噴出藍色之火，對婦人的警覺性提高，進入備戰狀態；

艾拉:「狼人先生！別...別激動啊！我...我是亞里斯德的妻子阿！(慌張)」

狼人:「妳？是阿德的妻子？不可能吧？哼哼！那我問妳，這是甚麼？」
狼人冷笑，舉起左爪，爪前瞬間染上藍色火焰；

艾拉驚嘆:「藍焰爪？你是卡斯特，卡滋對吧？」

卡滋:「妳怎麼知道我的名子？(疑惑)」

艾拉:「呼...太好了...亞里斯德有跟我說一些關於狼之樂園的事情，有提過你的名子；那麼...拜託你，帶他走...。」
婦人走進洞穴把嬰兒抱給卡滋，卡滋一臉疑惑；

卡滋:「這是？」

艾拉:「對人類來說是嬰兒，對你們來說應該是幼龍吧？是我跟亞里斯德的孩子，士兵要來了，亞里斯德也還在戰鬥，我幫你引開士兵，快走！」

卡滋:「可是...妳呢？」

艾拉:「沒有可是...我得去幫亞里斯德，為了孩子的安全，就算我犧牲了也值得...亞里斯德也是這麼想的吧？不多說了！你快走！」
婦人催促卡滋但是一個冷漠的聲音打斷了他們的對話，士兵也隨之出現；

冷漠的聲音說道:「想上哪去啊？」
一隻銀灰色的狼人從士兵中走出，比卡滋壯，閉著左眼，右耳上有被刀劃過的傷痕；

卡滋:「月光銀牙！」
卡滋憤怒的吼向狼人

銀牙:「沒禮貌的小狼人！我的本名可不是能讓你隨便叫的！」
銀牙向卡滋回吼，卡滋冒冷汗，銀牙接著說

銀牙:「抓到魔女又能帶回一隻獸人，哼哼！多麼美好的夜晚阿！」

卡滋:「你以為我會乖乖配合你嗎？」

銀牙:「看清楚狀況吧！不想受傷就乖乖就地投降！」

卡滋:「就算被士兵包圍，我一樣可以殺出一條生路的！」
卡滋握緊藍焰棒，準備衝向士兵群時被婦人攔住；

卡滋:「妳？」

艾拉:「聽我說，我雖然是人類，但是我喜歡獸人，請你不要管這場爭鬥，快帶孩子走！我會用魔法造出一個步道，你就往上跳，一切拜託了！」

婦人與卡滋說著悄悄話銀牙見狀況不對勁，拔刀；
銀牙:「想抵抗嗎？」

艾拉:「你說呢？母愛可是很大的武器喔！夜空造路！」
艾拉在空中造出一條透明的道路；

卡滋:「瞬火！」
卡滋腳底燃起火焰並跳上步道，衝向月亮

銀牙:「休想得逞！七星連斬！」
銀牙奮力一跳，瞬間斬出無數道劍氣，就要接近卡滋時；

艾拉:「魯拉特-拉爾斯！空間跳躍！卡滋！麻煩...你...了...。」
婦人的聲音漸漸模糊並與銀牙及士兵們在原地消失，剩下站在道路上的卡滋；

卡滋:「保重...。」
卡滋繼續跑，消失在夜空中

----亞里斯德那邊--藍龍正與上校激戰著----
化為龍人型態的藍龍已是遍體麟傷，氣喘如牛的跪在地上；

索克:「程度就這樣？人人稱的藍龍亞里斯德也不過如此而已嘛！本官還沒認真呢！」
上校甩甩手，雖然頭部流著血，卻絲毫沒有累的氣息；

亞里斯德:「少...少囉嗦！老夫只要...能夠阻止你前進就夠了...嘖！老了...身體好不靈活阿...。」
藍龍勉強的站了起來；

索克:「好了！本官也該送你上西天了！雷氣-擎天雷磁砲！」
上校在手中快速凝結大量的高密度雷元素，向藍龍射去，下一刻雷砲卻漸漸分裂，接著一個聲音響起:「慢著！」

空中突然出現極大的魔力反應將雷元素吸收殆盡，是高級空間魔法陣，士兵們紛紛從魔法陣掉落，狼人月光銀牙也被甩出，
一個身影從陣裡緩緩下降──是艾拉！

銀牙:「嗚呀！礙事的女人！」
銀牙爬起來並拍了拍身上的泥土；

艾拉:「亞里斯德！沒事吧？我馬上幫你治療？聖女─治癒之吻！」
婦人跑到藍龍旁邊，念起治療咒語，藍龍瞬間治癒完成；

索克:「怎麼可能治癒術這麼快？難道是賢者？」
上校驚訝並憤怒著，婦人不予理會；

亞里斯德:「謝謝你，艾拉，孩子呢?」

艾拉:「我遇到卡滋了，孩子他帶走了，沒事了。」

亞里斯德:「卡滋嗎?太好了...。」
婦人與藍龍無視上校、銀牙及士兵面前恩愛了起來；

艾拉:「我們還有戰爭要打呢！不擊退他們，獸人的存在永遠就有危險！時空─夜晚的星空雨！」
艾拉在空中畫起魔法陣並往天空射出一條細細的光，天空開始降下像螢火蟲般微亮的光芒；

亞里斯德:「是啊！早點結束他們！早點去樂園與孩子會合！聖龍祈福！」
藍龍向空中咆哮，大地出現魔法陣並閃閃發光；

艾拉與亞里斯德:「融合魔法陣！祈福星光雨！」

索克:「那本官也該認真啦！紋路解放！」
上校右臂的六芒型紋路閃爍後消失，身體漸漸肌肉化；

銀牙:「力量之嗥！」
銀牙向月亮叫出刺耳的嚎叫聲；

----另一方面--坐在月光步道上的卡滋----
看著遠方閃閃發亮的城道，卡滋嘆氣；

卡滋:「開始了...嗯？是誰！」
敏感的卡滋抱著嬰兒跳了起來；

空中出現了一雙藍綠色眼睛並說道:「是我。」
一陣風徐徐吹來，漸漸的型態化並描繪出狼人的形狀；原本透明的毛色漸漸清晰成海藍色。

----------待----------續-----------
有著一雙藍綠色的眼睛是誰呢wwwww
艾拉與亞里斯德的最後一戰
是生是死 下集揭曉OwO/


由於小龍下星期要開始拼課業
小說可能會慢下來呦QwQ

----------


## 小芸

天龍〜
真的是太好看拉＞＜
希望艾拉跟藍龍沒事〜
那隻狼真的是卡斯特呢〜（變的好帥阿...
那隻狼獸人應該是碎風巴〜藍綠色眼睛是指青色嘛？（隨便猜猜＞＜
我已經把天龍的小說訂閱勒歐〜（狼視耽耽（？

----------


## 卡斯特

真的好好看喔~
艾拉，你不可以把這麼重要的事交給我啦!!(入戲中
天龍的出文章的速度好快喔owo
謝謝天龍，也期待下一章~

----------


## Norya.Polaris

OwO天龍寫得很好看呢！！
卡斯特好帥喔XDDD~~~~
母愛真的是很偉大的武器呀~~~(？？？
招式的場面也很精彩呢!OwO
而且天龍出文章的速度真的很快呢！
話說我也猜那藍綠眼的是碎風WWWW
期待下一章喔!OwO！

----------


## S.D痕天

卡滋:「開始了...嗯？是誰！」
敏感的卡滋抱著嬰兒跳了起來；

空中出現了一雙藍綠色眼睛並說道:「是我。」
一陣風徐徐吹來，漸漸的型態化並描繪出狼人的形狀；原本透明的毛色漸漸清晰成海藍色。

卡滋:「呦！碎風！你那邊巡邏完了嗎？」
卡滋走向那隻從空中出現的狼人，親密的碰了碰鼻子；

碎風:「恩，都差不多了，是說你怎麼站在這裡還抱著著人類的嬰兒？」

卡滋:「痾...這說來話長啦...先坐下，慢慢聽我說。」
卡滋拉著碎風坐在步道上，述說著與艾拉的相遇與這個幼龍的由來，讓碎風有些吃驚；

碎風:「這是阿德的孩子？」

卡滋:「是阿，這小傢伙睡的真熟呢！」
卡滋稍微打開嬰兒身上的布，輕輕摸著嬰兒的臉頰；

一陣強光，嚇到了碎風和卡滋，兩隻狼人同時望向遠端的城道。

----城道上依舊閃爍著微微光芒───融合魔法----
銀牙:「嗜血-狂暴之森！」
銀牙握緊化為紅色的七星刀，向婦人揮出一道又一到的血紅的斬氣，速度之快，以人類的肉眼是無法看清的；
一個黑影閃到斬氣的路徑前接下攻擊，是藍龍!以翅膀作為盾，爆發鬥氣抵掉斬氣，但由於太過緊急，鬥氣沒有完全爆發，地上染上紅色鮮花；

藍龍不管翅膀傷勢，擺好手勢後大喊；
亞里斯德:「龍氣-龍皇閃！」

一道閃光從藍龍手裡噴出，閃光蓋過銀牙，聽到類似燃燒的聲響及一個狼嚎，閃光消失之後銀牙便奄奄一息的倒在地上；

艾拉:「聖風治癒！」
婦人從手中召喚魔法陣，一陣風從陣裡吹出治癒了藍龍的翅膀；

索克:「嘖！這賢者得先做掉！虛空式閃雷！」
上校化作一道閃電消失在原地

亞里斯德:「艾拉！小心啊！」

只見婦人微微一笑，魔法陣突然出現在婦人面前，下一刻索克便現身在高空中並重重摔落；

索克:「怎麼可能...賢者怎麼能破解本官的虛空魔法？」

艾拉:「這是空間魔法！區區高級雷術師就想跟聖者一較高下？多麼愚蠢的行為！」

亞里斯德:「不是說要隱藏身世嗎？怎麼自己說出來了呢？呵呵。」
藍龍向婦人嘲笑著；

艾拉:「要...要你管喔！」
婦人向藍龍吐吐舌頭，又開始打情罵俏；

索克:「聖者？前年滅絕的聖者嗎？這怎麼可能！」
上校擦去鼻上的血，一臉錯愕的樣子；

艾拉:「是阿！當時好像是你職權滅絕聖者的吧？仇還沒報呢！死來吧！空間系魔法-次元崩隙！」
婦人指向上校，一道空隙也隨之出現在上校腳底下，一扎眼空系卻消失了並由一道刀痕取代，一個迷之聲道來；

迷聲:「這點事情也辦不好阿，越來越不重用了呢！索克先生。」
一個嬌小的背影出現在上校面前，藍毛色，紅耳背，獨特的W紅色紋路連接雙耳，穿著白色軍服，
左腰間配帶著一把黑色的長刀器，紅色尾巴晃著，是隻貓獸人；

索克:「五...五喵上將！屬下拜見上將！」
上校慌慌張張的跪見這隻嬌小的貓咪；

五喵:「行了！少跟我假禮貌！看了就礙眼，去治療銀牙吧！這裡交給我。」
五喵撇向上校一眼並命令他，藍龍正與婦人細聲對話著；

亞里斯德:「艾拉，小心點，五喵在獸界有個稱號叫"幻影"，幾年前老夫與她交過手，別看她嬌小，她擁有比老夫更強的體耐力。」

艾拉:「我知道了，那麼由我牽制她，亞里斯德就...。」
婦人說到一半，一個藍色的身影閃到他們倆背後，打斷了他們的對話────是五喵!手裡握著刀柄，準備收鞘；

五喵:「說那麼大聲，我都到了保護自己比較重要吧！當我收鞘之時，便是你們死亡之刻！死來吧！虛式破空斬。」
"鏘"的一聲，五喵收鞘，但卻並未發生任何事情；

艾拉:「什麼嘛！原來是個幌子！根本沒事情發生阿！」

亞里斯德:「艾啦！不要動啊！」
藍龍大喊但已來不及了，周圍的斬氣已經砍傷了婦人伴隨著聲聲慘叫，紅花四濺，婦人身體已殘破不堪，跪坐在地上；

五喵在旁邊笑著，似乎折磨別人是她的快樂，藍龍瞪向五喵；

亞里斯德:「混...混帳東西！」
藍龍怒吼身上的鬥氣也隨之噴發，周圍的斬氣被吞噬，突然婦人一聲大喊讓藍龍回覆理智；

艾拉:「亞里斯德！我沒事！別忘記我是聖者！給我冷靜一點！」
婦人緩緩地站了起來，身上散發著白色光芒，身上的傷口漸漸消失，令五喵錯愕；

五喵:「這就是僧侶之衣嗎？沒親眼見過還不知道這技能的真正的樣子呢，有意思！」

艾拉:「亞里斯德！時間不多了！結束他們！失落空間-暗冥之炎！」

亞里斯德:「這招融合魔法就結束了！龍鬥氣-超龍聖光波！」

艾拉與亞里斯德:「融合魔法-暗炎聖光擊！」
黑色火焰與白色光束結合，攻擊直奔向五喵，"轟"的爆炸聲響，五喵的位置塵土飛揚；

亞里斯德:「中這招，不死也半條命，走吧艾啦。」
當藍龍化成獸態時，一道藍影連續閃過身旁，一連串的斬擊在藍龍身上化開，雙翅被截斷，肢體被劃傷，頸部被深深砍了一刀，此刻紅花四濺，藍龍無了生命跡象，倒在地上，五喵在離藍龍幾公尺前出現並收鞘；

艾拉跑到藍龍身旁跪下並抱著龍頭哭喊著:「亞里斯德！」

五喵:「藍龍君，這幾年來你都在談戀愛，武功變弱了，好失望阿。」

艾拉:「五喵去死吧！阿爾冥特-滅世爆破！」
婦人燃起怒火，召喚數量龐大的魔法陣，各個陣裡接連不斷的射出火柱向五喵攻擊；

五喵:「這也太容易了吧！小小火柱能造成什麼破壞...喵嘎────！」
躲過火住的五喵以為能輕鬆閃過，但當火柱碰撞到地板時，引起直徑3公尺的爆炸將五喵炸彈開來；

艾拉:「為聖者的榮譽與夫君之仇！我要你償命！炸成灰吧！」

經過一連串的閃閃躲躲，每次都算不準爆炸範圍而被炸彈開的五喵動了真格；

五喵:「喵的！不要太過分拉阿！風輪-虛空彗星穿！」
五喵拔刀，身旁捲起旋風，刀刃漸漸閃出白光；

艾拉:「阿爾冥特可是不會被風擋下的！去死吧！」

當阿爾冥特與旋風發生碰撞時，一道雪白的光刺穿了婦人的胸膛，五喵的身影出現在艾拉背後；

五喵:「唉呀！抱歉阿，不小心動了真格，體質就這麼爆發出來了。」

躺在地上，尚有一口氣在的婦人虛弱的問；
艾拉:「體質...甚麼體質？」

五喵:「好吧！至少讓妳死個明白，我的體質是──五元素無效化，至於是哪五元素，身為聖者的妳不至於不知道吧？」

艾拉:「原來...能請你把我送到亞里斯德旁邊嗎？」
艾拉聽完，像五喵請求著；

五喵閉上眼，輕輕一推將艾拉推到藍龍身旁；

艾拉:「這星光雨...是我們為孩子最的最後祝福了...對吧？亞里斯德...失落魔法-聖光靈引...。」
婦人靠在藍龍身上，星光雨漸漸化開，婦人與藍龍的身體慢慢的散離並聚集成一道水藍的光束，下一刻便直衝天際消失在天空中；

五喵拿起對講機:「報告上級，任務完成！」

對講機:「辛苦妳了！撤退吧！」

五喵:「是！」

----卡滋與碎風那邊----
光束受到嬰兒身上的蒼星印記吸引，光束正朝他們飛去，嬰兒身上突然散出光芒；
卡滋:「唔！怎麼了！嬰兒在發光？」

碎風:「他要進化了！快放在步道上！退後啊！」
碎風腦中閃過藍龍以前的故事...


---------待---------續----------

第三篇終於是出來了...((攤
想對打的畫面跟敘述想到腦袋缺氧XAX
結果好長一篇阿...
碎風還沒正式登場呦~小露臉而已www
阿五對不起啦~讓你當黑臉>W<

----------


## fwiflof

耶，是壞壞的五咩(X
先挑一下，錯字我也眼殘，但是刪節號……記得是兩個而不是一個喔
然後破折號－－則只有兩個
然後有的時候你全半形會亂跳
打字辛苦了(蓋氧氣罩(????
繼續期待別人上場(晃尾

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

一次看完全部～

感覺是很哀傷的開場呢

不知道那孩子會進化成什麼樣XD

希望我家角色快點登場XD

期待下一篇

----------


## 月光銀牙

一出場就領便當…天龍文筆很好呢…有錯字是難免的
祝寫作順利

----------


## S.D痕天

To:銀牙
你還沒死啦!
只是重傷OAO
放心 小龍才不會讓你死的這摸簡單- w-
((迷音:也就是說要虐待嘛!!

----------


## S.D痕天

卡滋：「怎麼會...嗚喔！好刺眼啊！」
幼龍突然散發強烈的光芒，碎風機警地抓住卡滋的右手；

碎風：「卡滋！抓緊了！要產生衝擊了！風神領域！」
只見碎風伸出手，凝聚起風壓造出一個小範圍的空間，罩住自己與卡滋；

一個吼叫聲，響亮了整個森林並捲起陣陣風波，白光漸漸弱化，光芒中出現一個獸人影，體型跟卡滋差不多的龍人，全身光溜溜地站在步道上；
碎風走向前很冷靜地撿起掉在一旁的布圍住他的腰部，摸了摸龍人的頭，龍人揉眼，一臉沒睡醒的樣子；

碎風：「走吧，先去據點會和再說，風流-瞬。」
三獸之間起了陣陣輕風，嗖的一聲，三獸隨著一股逆流風消失；
這時，一旁的草叢發出了沙沙聲，一隻銀灰色的狼人探出頭來---是銀牙。

銀牙：「讓這幼龍跑了，不過也得到了不少情報，哼哼......走著瞧！」
銀牙往城鎮的方向奔去，臉上掛著邪惡的笑容。

------森林的深處------
深夜，月亮高照，微風輕拂，在這裡有個獸族棲息之地；
一隻母狼悄悄的跑出窩，抖了抖身體，抬頭仰望潔白的月亮；

母狼：「今天是圓月呀！太好了！」
母狼腳步輕快，灰色的毛毛隨風飄逸著，不時閃爍微微亮光。

高照石台，一個會充滿光亮的一處，也是獸群活躍的地方之一，母狼找了一個平台趴下來，闔上眼，享受月光照射著，身體漸漸散出白光；
在母狼後方草叢中的某一處，突然亮起一雙眼睛，冷冰冰的藍色與熾熱的紅色成為對比，正閃爍著；
月亮被雲遮住了一半，漸漸暗了下來一到白色的身影隨之撲向母狼。

母狼：「嗷嗚？是誰呀？」
母狼聞了聞，心想好熟悉的味道，回頭一望，一隻純白毛底藍色斑點的花豹趴在自己身上；

花豹：「嚇到了嗎？月尾。」

月尾(母狼)：「諾雅！嚇死我了！你怎麼沒睡呀？今天你守營？」

諾雅(花豹)：「恩，今天是我駐守阿！是說，你不睡覺在這裡做甚麼呢？」

月尾：「因為圓月呀！怎麼可以錯過月光的時機呢？」
月尾搖著尾巴，親密的舔舔諾雅，幫她舔平雜亂的毛毛；

一陣風吹來，在高照石台附近捲起了一個小漩渦，三隻獸的身影出現；

諾雅：「回來啦，辛苦你們了，咦？這隻是？」

碎風與卡滋臉色一沉，諾雅也嚇到，月尾湊近龍人，龍人卻突然抓起月尾的右前爪，白色炫光在爪中交流著；
月尾腦海裡響起一名女性聲音，她說道：「治癒系，純白的心靈，妳是否願意走向聖者之路?」

月尾一臉疑惑，心想"聖者？那是什麼？"
女性聲音再次響起：「治癒系最頂端，輔助魔法，還有失落的魔法，請妳接受並守護這美麗的樂園。」
白色炫光消失了，一個透明的女性身影緩緩上升，月尾的身體發出微微亮光；

月尾：「等、等等，你是誰？」
月尾向透明的女性喊著，一旁的碎風、諾雅、卡滋一臉茫然。

女性：「我是這隻龍人的母親，我叫艾拉，艾拉．賽德斯，麻煩妳了......」
艾拉消失在半空中，月尾一臉錯愕；

諾雅：「月尾，怎麼了？」

月尾：「你們都沒看到？剛剛那個女的？叫什麼艾拉的。」

卡滋：「艾拉？妳怎麼知道這個名子？」
卡滋驚訝的看著月尾

諾雅：「怎麼了嗎？」

碎風：「就......」
碎風與卡滋述說著有關於這隻龍人與艾拉、藍龍的事情，聽到此事的諾雅與月尾有些吃驚；

月尾：「騙狼......阿德很強的！怎摸可能死掉！」
月尾用半激動的語氣說著；

碎風：「但是幼龍進化是最佳證明，我們也不相信阿德死了阿！」
碎風眼裡閃過些淚水，並沒有流下來；

諾雅：「所以剛剛月尾看到的是......」

月尾：「是、是幽靈嗎？」
月尾嚇的臉色白；

諾雅：「她跟妳說了什麼？」
諾雅窩在月尾旁邊，安撫著嚇壞的月尾；

月尾用顫抖的聲音說：「什麼聖者的......」

卡滋：「所以現在月尾是聖者之一囉？」
卡滋兩眼突然閃閃發光，臉上寫著"太棒了"三個字樣；

月尾：「不知道拉。」
月尾低頭迷惑的望著尾巴；

碎風：「好啦，先去跟奇比報告一下吧。」
碎風牽著龍人的手，正要離開高照石台的時候；

忽然響起一段古琴的演奏聲......
這演奏聲，有種寒意......
------------待-----------續---------------
小龍試著控制字的數量(?
想說不要太大一篇-A-
結果還是好大一篇呀....((愣
先在這裡恭喜月尾成為聖者囉OwO//
((別劇透啊!喂!))
第五篇還在打 敬請期待@w@(被趕稿獸踹)

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

聖者的傳承也許可以多加一些傳奇性的色彩？
世界上還有其他的龍族嗎？
總覺得劇情還有很多發展的可能，不過設定的部份目前還看不出精細的感覺。
法術的部份感覺有些單薄，不像是奇幻文學的感覺，是定位成比較速食、消遣的口味吧？目前狼版上大部分的小說都是如此，該怎麼辦呢？
目前問題最大的是五喵這個角色的強度問題，五元素免疫，這表示這角色不論是敵方還是我方都是一個燙手山芋，請天龍自己思考要怎麼處理囉。
字的數量如果太長，就大慨兩千字為一篇，分章分節去做吧？當然，故事有觀眾才是最重要的吧。

----------


## S.D痕天

忽然響起一段古琴的演奏聲......
這演奏聲，有種寒意......

一個聲音從樹上道來：「有新獸呀？」
一隻身穿藍色和服和一件黑色羽織的白狼，閉著眼盤坐在樹上彈著古琴；

碎風：「是小白阿，還真是一樣神出鬼沒呢，上次躲湖邊，這次躲樹上阿？」

小白：「恩，這次又多了一個小新人了呢。」
只見小白雙爪輕輕彿過古琴，古琴便像風一樣飄散，落下微微亮光，他跳下樹來盯著龍人看，龍人有些驚嚇慢慢的躲到碎風背後；

諾雅：「你怎麼來了？不用處理訓練所的文書嗎？」
諾雅疑惑的問道；

小白：「奇比出去了，文書早就處理好了，聞到不屬於這裡的味道趕了過來。」
小白持續的盯著這隻龍人看，突然龍人眼睛一瞪，小白就突然飛出去了，撞到樹並重重的摔在地上；
龍人抬著腿，腳底還冒著白煙，此時龍人說話了；

龍人：「想暗算我，你找死嗎？」
龍人收腿，在原地調整自己的氣息，不時冒出藍色氣體；

至於被踢飛的小白坐了起來摸著自己的腹部笑哈哈的說道；
小白：「哈哈哈哈哈......資質不錯，快狠準，力道也足夠，明天就開始訓練吧！」

碎風：「太亂來了吧，等等受傷怎麼辦阿！」

小白：「安啦安啦，如果這麼容易就受傷怎麼與別獸訓練呢？」
小白狼站了起來，像是一點事也沒有，令龍人有點傻眼；

小白：「是說，你叫什麼名子呢？」
小白狼再次盯著龍人看，龍人有些畏懼，緩緩說出幾個字； 

龍人：「天...天痕...天痕．法蘭德斯。」

小白：「天痕阿，今天先好好休息吧，明天再訓練你，要睡飽喔，我還有事情，先行一步。」
白狼摸了摸愣在他眼前的藍龍，邪笑著，似乎在計畫著甚麼；

碎風：欸等等！你要去哪啊？」
只見小白狼背著眾獸們揮著爪，化作一陣風消失了，空中迴盪著白狼的聲音：「我早上就會回來的。」

月尾：「他還是一樣神秘兮兮的，對了，諾雅，還有地方可以讓天痕睡嗎？」

諾雅：「當然有阿，看是要岩石區還是森林區還是......」

天痕：「就睡爸爸的房子吧，爸爸好像有留東西給我，另外......有一些事情想問月尾。」

月尾：「啊？我？要問什麼？會踹我嗎？會把我吃掉嗎？還是...還是......」
月尾突然歇斯底里的問了奇怪的問題，垂著耳朵、臉上寫著滿滿的不安與害怕，顯然受到艾拉靈魂的驚嚇和剛剛天痕踹飛小白狼的那一幕，讓月尾開始畏懼著與天痕行動；

諾雅：「那個...我可以同行嗎？月尾對那邊不熟，而且她有點怕生，有我陪她會比較安心吧。」

天痕：「也好，走吧，麻煩妳帶路了，兩位早些休息，明天見。」
天痕向卡滋和碎風揮了爪，轉身離開，碎風和卡滋也變回狼型回各自的窩。

----------藍龍的屋子----------
日式的小木屋，室內擺設整齊，有擺滿醫療、魔法、武術等等書籍的書架、簡單的小臥室，還有個擺滿武器的地下修練場。

天痕：「這個...先看看吧。」
天痕拿起一本舊舊的書遞給月尾，月尾接過書後有些吃驚，望著書上的圖騰，緩慢的問了一句；

月尾：「你怎麼發現的...我追尋聖者的事？」

天痕：「聖者..只能傳達訊息給相關的人事物，傳承聖者的遺志，也就是說，妳可以看到媽媽的靈魂，就代表你一定是聖者協會的某員。」

月尾：「稍微敘述一下我來到這裡的過程好了，我是協會裡的基礎祭師，有位聖者為了保護我用傳送術將我送了出來，但...也就從此沒了聯絡，當時遍體麟傷的我在這片森林被諾雅發現，就隱藏自己是祭師的身分，以治癒師的身分待在這裡幫助受傷的獸們。」
月尾垂下耳朵，低著頭不敢看諾雅，覺得自己欺騙她很過分，沒想到諾雅卻摟上月尾的腰部，抱著她，輕輕的說

諾雅：「我都知道，因為...我也是被協會送出來的。」
諾雅露出右手腕上的標章，是一個十字架和一個Ｓ，是實習聖者的標章，讓月尾有些驚訝；

月尾：「所以那場浩劫，諾雅也在場？」
諾雅不語的低下頭，默默抱緊月尾；

天痕：「那...先試試看得到甚麼能力吧，月尾。」
天痕伸出右爪，簡短的說；

月尾：「明天吧，小白他不是要訓練你嗎？到時候大家都會一起被訓練，現在該睡了，不然明天沒體力的。」

天痕：「沒體力？不會吧？」

諾雅：「痾...這你就錯了...小白的訓練是很要命的......」
諾雅有氣無力的說著，還不時打著哈欠，月尾將書遞給天龍，準備回自己的窩休息；

天痕：「恩，我知道了，月尾，這本書你需要看的話再來找我拿吧，以後請你們多多指教。」
天痕像兩獸微微鞠了躬，並目送他們離開，徐風吹進房子裡，再附近開始飄起陣陣樹木清香；

天痕：「......再來...該辦正事了。」
天痕走向地下修練場，默默的櫃子並拿出裡面的東西，一個銀灰色的盒子及一封信......

----------某處的地下室----------
漆暗的房間，潮濕的空氣，一片死寂，一位手持注滿紅酒的玻璃高腳杯，晃著，坐在沙發裡的白羊人，紫色的眼神直冷冷的看著跪在自己身前顫抖的通報兵，說道；
白羊：「你個廢物......辦事不力還敢見我，是吧？」

通報兵：「不...不是的......是特朗格大人他不聽夕華大人命令阿！」
他不停顫抖著，幾乎整個人縮在地上；

夕華：「虧你還是個光系通報員呢，連簡單的束縛技都不會嗎？」
白羊不悅，將手中的紅酒大口嚥下，臉色因為酒精的催發而微微紅潤；

通報兵：「夕華大人請息怒阿，特郎格大人他...他用奇怪的法術將整個軍隊癱瘓掉了，根本阻止不了阿，我...嗚阿阿！」
匡啷聲響，玻璃杯砸在通報兵的頭上，強大的後座力將他彈飛，撞到後面的牆壁上，摔下後暈了過去，牆壁也凹陷下去；

夕華：「真是......成事不足敗事有餘......。」
白羊扶額，起身坐正翹著二郎腿，似乎正在思考什麼事情，一陣腳步聲漸漸清晰，嬌小貓獸人的身影出現在門口；

藍貓：「雪大人，我回來了。」
一隻貓獸人出現在門口，微微的鞠了躬；

夕華：「是五喵阿，怎麼回來了？不是有三天份量的任務嗎？現在才第二天呢，那麼...我要的東西呢？」
白羊躺回沙發裡，一臉期待的樣子；

五喵：「都幫你辦過幾件事了，還懷疑我的辦事能力阿，好傷心阿。」
藍貓垂下耳，假裝很受傷一樣得開白羊的玩笑，沒想到白羊一鞭飛了過來，藍貓也敏捷的躲開了這一鞭，地上出現裂縫；

夕華：「少開玩笑，把甜點拿來！還有，等等有個任務要派你去。」
白羊冷笑了一下，但因為甜點，沒追究責罰；藍貓做了個手勢叫手下將布朗尼、千層派......一堆糕點放置桌上；

五喵：「抱歉，你要的就這些了，從各城市的高級糕餅店找來的，是說，又有任務？」
藍貓遞布朗尼給白羊後問道；

夕華：「是阿，是特朗格的事情，因不明原因，擅自離開職位，請你將他帶回來。」
白羊冷冷說道，並使個眼色，要求眼前的藍貓退下；

五喵：「我知道了，先行告退。」
藍貓微微鞠躬，嗖的一聲便消失在原地；

夕華：「噢，如果沒有甜點，要我怎麼辦呢？」
白羊盯著桌上的甜點說道，下一刻便開始狼吞虎嚥了起來；

----------艾特拉城鎮----------
煙霧迷漫，熊熊大火殘燒著整座城鎮，悽慘叫聲四處而起，人類、獸族紛紛倉皇逃逸，獸人黑影獨自從煙霧中走出，黑狐獸人，身著黑底金線紋法袍，身上不停纏繞著無數冤靈，他大喊著；
黑狐：「給我滾出來！法蘭德斯！」

喀沙、喀沙的腳步聲，直到走到黑狐前才停止，紅色龍獸人，他說道；
紅龍：「煩死了，找我到底又要做什麼，不是說好聖者事件之後就還我清靜的生活嗎？修烈。」

特朗格：「有任務阿，而且你會非常非常有興趣的。」
黑狐邪笑著，似乎計畫著什麼......

----------------------------------------
這是潛水已久的天龍
經嘎逼跟卡羅的指教後
決定不管字數了(?
嘎逼不要再催小龍搞了QWQQQQQQQQQQ
以上OwO//

----------

